# Visa Application - Q81 - Countries visited in past 10 years



## arh (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all

I'm filling in form 47SP and my aussie g/f is filling in form 40SP - on the question regarding countries visited in the past 10 years how detailed and accurate must you be?

I have travelled extensively both globally and within Europe in the past 10 years - must I really try to remember places and dates? I live in London and used to travle to Paris, Brussels, Madrid and Milan every other week for work - this would be impossible to recall and enter in the form and I think I'll struggle in any case with major holidays and trips to begin with.

Any advice on this please? Should I focus on main holidays and trips away, especially those where I travelled with my g/f? We have been together 7 years so the travel history and any other proof of 'togetherness' should not be a concenr.

Thanks for any useful info - really appreciate it on this topic and any other de facto visa applciation hints and tips.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi arh,

Well, to begin with you only need to write down countries that you were in for a total of 12 months, so maybe that will help you narrow it down. As for dates, look in your passport for the stamps and make a time line of dates entering and leaving said countries. 

It's an official form, so you should do your best to present the most accurate information you can


----------



## arh (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Aussiegirl - thanks for the reply.

There are 2 questions - *81. *asks for countries visited for any period less than 12 months in the past 10 years and *82. *asks for countries lived in for 12 months or more.

It's question 81 I'm concerned with. As I'm British I never get a passport stamp within Europe and suspect my total trips within the past 10 years could number anything up to 100.

Does anyone know if I can write to any agency that tracks international travel? Interpol or any British passport/travel agency?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## caledonia (Jan 6, 2010)

I had the same problem. Where i could i put the accurate dates for trips - email flight confirmations, stamps in passport or date digital photos were taken helped here. Where i could just remember the month say for older European trips etc i just put the month. And i too had a year of travelling almost weekly for work between UK and Germany/Switzerland so i just put a date range and said various business trips between X and Y. Havent had any feedback on it but its impossible to remember everything to the exact day and surely they cant expect you to. I imagine European trips if you are british are the least of their worries. I ended up with 2.5 pages of trips - was wishing i hadnt travelled quite so much! Hopefully this will be enough but i guess if it isnt they will ask for more info and then i need to find a way to get exact dates for biz trips etc but hoping to get away with that if at all possible and by providing as much info as i possibly can first time around.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

arh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm filling in form 47SP and my aussie g/f is filling in form 40SP - on the question regarding countries visited in the past 10 years how detailed and accurate must you be?
> 
> ...


With the EU it's probably not as if you even have entry/exit stamps to rely on but if so, I'd just put the head down for a quiet couple of hours and just go thtrough the passport and make a summary sheet up.
Without stamps, just do the same based on what you can recall with an explanatory footnote re the numerous travel for work short periods.


----------



## stayinoz (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi I am filling in form 47SP too but I dont have that same question on Q81 - My Q81 is regarding serving in the armed forces!? Now Im panicing that I dont have the correct form but I got it from immi website!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey stayinoz,

I just looked at the immi website and looked at the 47SP again by searching through the forms section numerically. The version I found was dated 2010, and Q 81 is about countries visited. I guess the version you have is outdated, so you need to fill out a new one perhaps.


----------



## stayinoz (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey aussiegirl thanks for your reply. I actually spoke with my migration agent last night who told me alot of the forms have been updated and have new parts to it so Im glad I saw your post  Best of luck with it all!


----------

